# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Organizan curso internacional sobre truchas para piscicultores de Junín

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Huancayo, oct. 26 (ANDINA).-* El gobierno regional de Junín y la empresa ecuatoriana Concepto Azul desarrollará desde hoy lunes un curso teórico y práctico dirigido a piscicultores del departamento, el cual contará con la participación de expositores internacionales. 
El curso denominado Diagnóstico del estado situacional de la presencia de enfermedades virales y bacterianas de truchas en centros de producción del ámbito de la región Junín, se prolongará hasta el miércoles 28. 
Participarán como expositores especialistas de la empresa Concepto Azul : Ememerik Motte, (director de Investigación), Paula Pinto (directora de División de Diagnóstico) y Ricardo Avellán (especialista en Biología Molecular). 
Se abordarán temas como las principales enfermedades que afectan la producción de la trucha, modernas herramientas de diagnóstico molecular para la detección, control y prevención de enfermedades en la piscicultura, así como la evaluación clínica de animales, entre otros temas. 
Además se realizarán visitas a los diferentes centros de producción de distritos de La Oroya, Jauja y Huancayo para la evaluación clínica en las granjas piscícolas, y posteriormente su análisis y tratamiento respectivo. 
El gobierno regional de Junín desarrolla esta actividad a través del proyecto Fortalecimiento de las Exportaciones de la Región Junín  Mesa de la Trucha.Temas similares: II Curso Internacional de Fertiriego-Lima 11 al 15 de octubre. Curso Internacional Auditores Orgáncios, 18-20 Nov. UNALM Organizan concurso de cortometrajes para sensibilizar sobre cuidado del agua, en Junín I Curso Internacional de Postcosecha (23 y 24 de septiembre, 2009) I Curso Internacional de Fertirriego (26 y 27 de mayo de 2009)

----------

